# Public land spot and stalk



## tgw925 (Jan 30, 2015)

Seen probably 40+ hogs in the 3 hours we stalked around. Shot a few. Here is a decent size boar I shot.


----------



## PurplePinewoodDragon (Jan 30, 2015)

That's the kinda public land I've dreamed about for slayin swine. Nice coloration on a nice boar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice hog! Is that a Marlin?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 30, 2015)

Thats just AWESOME!!


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 30, 2015)

No, it is a Savage. One of my favorite guns I own.


----------



## superman1275 (Jan 30, 2015)

17 or 22 mag?


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 30, 2015)

22 mag


----------



## hops2899 (Jan 30, 2015)

Which WMA?


----------



## Bream Pole (Jan 30, 2015)

*hog*

I have a 22 mag and want to take up hog hunting.  Curious where you hit him; I couldn't tell from the picture, and you read to aim for different spots with a mag.  some say in ear, some behind ear, some low behind shoulder etc.


----------



## weekender (Jan 31, 2015)

nice looking hog, congrats


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 2, 2015)

If broadside I shoot right behind the hear hole, if facing me I go between the eyes.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Feb 2, 2015)

I have the same rifle/caliber.  I use 40 gr FMJs.

Congrats!


----------



## downwind (Feb 2, 2015)

What WMA?


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm thinking that might be classified info


----------



## 22mag Hunter (Feb 5, 2015)

You guys ain't really asking the man where he killed that hog?

You must be crazy. Good hunting spots are top secret...


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 21, 2015)

hops2899 said:


> Which WMA?



Not being a wise guy or anything, but a way to possibly narrow it down is look where he's from. And what wma's have water/swamps in his area. There's a couple I can think of off the top of my head ( and they make sense in this case). Go from there. Btw, nice hog fella. Congrats.


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats on the hogs.  You found a good hunting spot.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2015)

Okie Hog said:


> Congrats on the hogs.  You found a good hunting spot.



No doubt! Whats even better is that everyone knows about it too.................maybe


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 24, 2015)

How many WMA'S don't have hogs on then? Get off your butt and go walk and look for hog sign. Put the time in and if you're any kind of hunter you'll kill a pig to two.


----------



## Troy Butler (Feb 24, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> How many WMA'S don't have hogs on then? Get off your butt and go walk and look for hog sign. Put the time in and if you're any kind of hunter you'll kill a pig to two.



I hear ya. It kills me when people ask where and get told on a public form and then complain about spots being over run with others.  Nice piggy by the way.


----------



## centerc (Feb 24, 2015)

Pine log ?


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 26, 2015)

Not Pine Log...there is very few public land areas that I will go hunt pigs at and those are the ones that not many people know about. The others are over ran with people that over time push the hogs out of the area during small game. Put some miles on those sneakers and you may find a few.


----------

